# who has the best of these EO's?



## Saltysteele (Aug 27, 2009)

i'd like to pick up some patchouli, lavender and clary sage; maybe gardenia.

who has the best of these eo's (keeping in mind i'm not making rockstart kinda cash)


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 27, 2009)

buehler....  buehler....  buehler......  anyone.....  anyone.....  lmao

in addition to where is the best place to get these, which makes the best for soaping?  for instance, there's dark patchouli and sweet patchouli.  there's several types of lavender and several kinds of sages.

thanks!!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 27, 2009)

*x*

i have been using www.libertynatural.com for the past 18 years.  they have exceptional quality, and if you're not sure what you're ordering, you can order just a dab of stuff to try.

they are located in oregon and service is 1st rate.

they have great litsea cubeba, too.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, heartsong!  That is quite an endorsement for them, and I will check them out and most likely go with them.  18 years and still using them shows they have to be doing quite a few things right!


----------



## heartsong (Aug 27, 2009)

*x*

these are just a few that i've used and are very pleased with:

lavandin, lavender, patchouli, cedarwood, litsea cubeba, lemongrass, cassia leaf, and egyptian rose geranium (spendy but worth it!)

their oils and butters are wonderful too.  they have a very limited apricot kernel oil from india that smells JUST like ripe apricots.

they raise and distill their own lavender oil, too.

they are a bit high on a few things, but have always had superior quality.  i use a lot of it just for personal use and as gifts.

any questions-email them or call-they've bent over backwards for me a few times. (pleasing some of my more finniky customers).


----------



## carebear (Aug 29, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> i'd like to pick up some patchouli, lavender and clary sage; maybe gardenia.
> 
> who has the best of these eo's (keeping in mind i'm not making rockstart kinda cash)


There is no gardenia EO.  I think you may be able to find infusions, but no EOs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

I believe you are mistaken carebear .

If you google gardenia essential oil , there are many to choose from. It is very expensive at $89.00 an oz . There is a more reasonable gardenia FO at NaturesGarden.


Kitn

ETA more info


----------



## TessC (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't find gardenia at the reputable suppliers whose products I trust to be 100% what they're labeled as, but I won't swear that there's none out there.

Edited because I thought I'd found a gardenia absolute, but that wasn't even correct once I really started looking. I've seen where some people looooove Monoi de Tahiti for a gardenia scent in their soaps and b&b products so that may be worth looking into, but I believe it's fairly pricey.


----------



## carebear (Aug 29, 2009)

me neither Tess.  I guess it could exist, but Ive not found a source I trust.
I did find a company in India, and I see you can get a gardenia enfleurage (extracted with oil) which some may call an EO.  It's not. 

In my search, though, I did find a supplier who claims to have it.  And right after in their listing was "grape essential oil".  Uh...
And a lot of "magic shops" claim to have it, along with their Follow Me Boy Hoo Doo Oil and Money Mist incense.


Anyway, here's a funny for y'all - you can make your own! http://www.ehow.com/how_5111563_make-ga ... l-oil.html  LOLOL

but hell, I've been wrong before!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 29, 2009)

I've used WSP's Gardenia, I think it's supposed to be a copy of a BBW's scent.
It's strong! (I would have never even bought it but my post office lady requested soap in that scent)


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 4, 2009)

anybody know what the difference would be between the following ylang ylang's?

Ylang Ylang 1St Madagascar
Ylang Ylang 2Nd Madagascar
Ylang Ylang 3Rd Madagascar
Ylang Ylang Complete Madagascar
Ylang Ylang Extra Madagascar

(list from libertynatural)


----------



## Bnky (Sep 9, 2009)

SallySteele, I wondered about the YlangYlang variety also.  There are a number of eo's that have quite a few blends.  How do you know which one if best without buying everyone of them?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 9, 2009)

yep, that's the same question i had.  for instance, what is the diff between lavender 40/42 and 30/32?  crushed, bulgarian and french? :?


----------

